# Auto bracket more than 3 exposures?



## theregoesjb (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm talking with a company about some photography work and they require 5 bracketed exposures. My canon rebel does 3, is there a way to adjust this? If not, which cameras can do this?


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 27, 2017)

You can just do the 5 using manual exposure.  I always hate when I turn on the bracketed exposure and then forget to turn it off.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 27, 2017)

The 70D and 80D would be the least expensive to do 5 frame in camera exposure bracketing.  They will do 2,3,5 and 7 frame brackets.


----------



## TCampbell (Sep 29, 2017)

Once upon a time there was no built-in bracketing features and it was always a manual process.  Now that most cameras have exposure bracketing, most limit it to 3 exposures but some allow more.  But that doesn't stop you from doing it via the original manual method where you take a shot, adjust the shutter speed, take another shot, etc. until you've got all the exposures you want.


----------



## waday (Sep 29, 2017)

If you _must_ use the auto-bracket feature, when you set it to do the auto-bracket, you can select your three exposures up to a maximum of -3, 0, and +3, correct? It automatically selects the same above and below 0, correct? So, if you select +3, it auto selects -3. At least this is what I have on my Canon Rebel XSi.

Why not do it at the maximum, and then, while still on the tripod, do it again somewhere in between? You'll end up with 6 shots; for example, -3, -1, 0, 0, +1, +3? Just delete the extra 0 shot, then you'll have 5 shots: -3, -1, 0, +1, +3?

(It might be different on the newer Canon Rebels?)


----------



## Braineack (Sep 29, 2017)

why do they require such an arbitrary number?


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Sep 29, 2017)

Braineack said:


> why do they require such an arbitrary number?


Iv'e seen this with real estate image company's, I think its to keep the riff raff at a min


----------



## Braineack (Sep 29, 2017)

Cody'sCaptures said:


> .. I think its to keep the riff raff at a min



you mean realism? 

it's completely arbitrary.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Sep 29, 2017)

My camera does 100+ brackets... I'm a pro!!!
You need house pics? dont worry i got this
https://petapixel.com/assets/uploads/2011/09/pic1_mini.jpg


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 29, 2017)

This should help here Magic Lantern | Home


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 2, 2017)

CaboWabo said:


> This should help here Magic Lantern | Home



magic lantern is good  (if it works for your camera model)


----------

